# Macbook Pro Slow/Over heating/other issues..



## juanjuanston (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a PB 15" 2.16ghz with 2 gigs of ram. I run Aperture on my machine and always seem to have issues.  I originally had 3 gigs of ram installed then apple said that was not a good idea and could be the cause of a lot of my problems.  so i  went down to 2  1gig chips. I also roll with at least 40 or so gigs of hard drive space available. When i run Aperture the computer really gets slow. I never run many other apps while it is running. Switching from full screen to preview could sometimes take up to 15-20 seconds with a very jerky transition between them.  As App starts to really work i notice that other tools stop working, basic computer quick keys stop as well.  I installed the Istat pro widget to monitor heat and fans and found that on average my cpu was running at 90 degrees Cel which is 190 F .  that doesn't sound right to me.. i have taken the PB into apple numerous times and they dont seem to care about the excessive heat and that things are shutting down. I have had them run numerous tests.. and they say that everything is running properly.. i have heard lots of rumors about too much thermal grease, could that be the problem..What should be the norm and high temp for the cpu. Apple also say that they can not believe what Istat has stated.  I asked them for a an apple approved way of testing the heat but they could not tell me one. Any suggestions on what i should do next?  any help would be appreciated


----------



## Tommo (Nov 28, 2007)

First thing to take a look at would be Activity Monitor to see what is taking up the system resources, if it genuinely reaching those temperatures something must be using almost 100% CPU time. There is a Core 2 Duo temperature sensor program and widget around, but I can't remember where I got it from. Try and find that and run it and see if it agrees with iStat.

From the image I would say that if the CPU is really running that hot then the fans should be spinning a lot faster than 2000rpm. My 2.33Ghz Macbook Pro runs with that as it's idle speed, whne the CPU starts to get hot, and I have never seen it go much over 70 Celsius they will spin up to over 5000rpm.

Also it is worth feeling the case as it will be noticeably warmer if it runs at those temperatures for very long. Lastly you could try downloading Fan Control 1.2 and installing that, it will allow you to increase the minimum speed fopr the fans and see if that cools things down any.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 28, 2007)

Have you ever installed any fan-monitoring or fan-adjusting software, like smcFanControl?


----------



## juanjuanston (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions. I just downloaded the fan control software.  I am going to give it some real world work and see how it reacts.  I am hoping this will help.  Apple doesn't have much to say about it. I will also look for the core 2 Duo temp sensor. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 28, 2007)

I didn't mean for you to actually install it; rather, I was curious if you ever HAD installed it because if you install it and use it to reduce the fan speed, then delete the program, your computer will be stuck using the last fan speed you set with the program (unless you make manual changes to the fan control plist file, or reinstall the program and set it back to the default).

It may help, though!


----------

